# how I've been spending my free time lately...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Building custom fishing rods... pretty much all of my free time lately. But I enjoy it and the more I build, the more people want one... so that's good. :bigok:


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Some really nice looking fishing rods there. You have some talent.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

almost makes me want to take up fishing 
good work bud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------

